# Sick againadvice needed



## Suze (Dec 16, 2007)

So I have been pretty much sick all this fall/winter with the cold. I was fine one week ago but suddenly it’s back again (I was supposed to find a shop and deliver some CDs yesterday but the shop was moved, so I was out in the cold a lot)
But I’m starting too think it’s allergies of some kind, and not the usuall cold poeple get at this time of year. When I take allergy pills it usually gets a lot better. I have problems breathing properly when it’s really cold (like “asthma hard to breath”). This kinda worries me and I don’t really have the time or energy to visit a doctor before Christmas, since I work pretty much every day now. I had some of these issues last winter too. But that was caused by some rats (I have pollen and animal allergies…not really a biggie though)
Ahahahah it’s so annoying! I really want to be able to do more of the stuff I usually do. My job is veeery stressful and I have almost no energy after work these days. 

I know there are some people working in the medical field on this board. 
Can you please give me some kind of advice before I see a doctor?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not a medical professional, but I do suffer from asthma and my advice is that if you THINK you have it (sounds to me like you do.... cold and allergy induced asthma are very, very common) then you have to make the time to see your doctor. 

Asthma can be deadly, it can sneak up on you, and it needs to be treated regularly to keep it under control. 

Something as simple as an albuterol rescue inhaler could change your days or save your life. For daily maintenance, so you have less instances of requiring a rescue inhaler, I've had wonderful success with Advair. 

Good luck, there is nothing quite as disturbing as not being able to breathe freely.


----------



## Suze (Dec 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm not a medical professional, but I do suffer from asthma and my advice is that if you THINK you have it (sounds to me like you do.... cold and allergy induced asthma are very, very common) then you have to make the time to see your doctor.
> 
> Asthma can be deadly, it can sneak up on you, and it needs to be treated regularly to keep it under control.
> 
> ...



I know...last year I got asthma bronchitis thanks to the rats. At one point i had to be rushed to the hospital. I seriously was afraid I was going to pass out/die because of not getting enough oxygen to the brain. I'm a little hypochondriac though.

It's only 5-6 days to the holidays for me. Do you really think it's needed to visit the doc' straight away? My job really needs me, we are going to hold 5 concerts this week. And i have so little energy, I'm not really tempted to sit 4 hours in the waiting room. And I don't even know if i can get an appointment before Christmas. 

*Adds*
... after that visit i got some bronchitis meds and an inhalator(Ventoline) it really helped. Afterwards i didn't really worry anymore, because i thought it was only caused by the rats.
I didn't know asthma/allergys had a connection with minus degrees. I don't suffer from this all year round, isn't that uncommon? I have had some problems with my breath in my past. But the asthma suddenly disappeared when i was 15 and since then I only had occasionally allergy problems in the summer.

Till now I guess :-/

Sorry for all this rambling.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm not a medical professional, but I do suffer from asthma and my advice is that if you THINK you have it (sounds to me like you do.... cold and allergy induced asthma are very, very common) then you have to make the time to see your doctor.
> 
> Asthma can be deadly, it can sneak up on you, and it needs to be treated regularly to keep it under control.
> 
> ...



I *am* *wink* a medical professional and I agree completely. Asthma is nothing to mess with, and you can usually get at least at least a rescue inhaler, if not a daily one, pretty quickly while they're doing further testing. 

And the cold thing is really common for those of us with breathing problems. I have an autoimmune disease, Sarcoidosis, and my lungs are for crap when it gets below 20 degrees. One thing that helps is wrapping a scarf around your mouth and neck; that warms the air coming in.

Susie, are there any "Doc in a Box" type places in your town? Some places call them "urgent care centers". They're usually open 'till midnight and we've gotten good care at ours. Also, some hospitals offer urgent care clinics ('cause they were losing business) for people who aren't sick enough for the ER but can't get in with their doc. I've used ours and gotten FABULOUS care, which happens to be part of the Providence Health System.

Hope these help, and yes, please, get to a doctor as soon as you can.


----------



## Suze (Dec 16, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Susie, are there any "Doc in a Box" type places in your town? Some places call them "urgent care centers". They're usually open 'till midnight and we've gotten good care at ours. Also, some hospitals offer urgent care clinics ('cause they were losing business) for people who aren't sick enough for the ER but can't get in with their doc. I've used ours and gotten FABULOUS care, which happens to be part of the Providence Health System.
> 
> Hope these help, and yes, please, get to a doctor as soon as you can.



Thanks for the help so far, I know i always can count on you Dims people:happy:

But you starting to freak my out gals...Tomorrow I'm going to jog around at work a lot, not the best thing to do right now I guess

You know what, Vickie? I really don't know. I have never had any needs for the urgent care clinics before. _Except_ from last year when I got the shitty asthma bronchitis...I immediately drove to the hospital and got help straight away. 

The situation is not that urgent now, so I guess I would have to wait a looong time on that same office, before someone could help moi. It's a private hospital I normally use, but if i decided to use my "free" doctor, an appointment would possible be arranged next week (from earlier experiences)

I really don't know what to do I think the best thing is too call my "free" doctor tomorrow or something.


----------



## Suze (Dec 16, 2007)

missaf said:


> Cold is a very common trigger for asthma.
> 
> There are two components to asthma that make it difficult to treat, and hard to live with: swelling and constriction. There are two different medications used to treat them, so diagnosis is important to see which is your primar problem.
> 
> ...



I does, but it's bad news as well. I have heard about chronic bronchitis, and it's really not something i want to deal with for the rest of my life.

fuck.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 16, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Thanks for the help so far, I know i always can count on you Dims people:happy:
> 
> But you starting to freak my out gals...Tomorrow I'm going to jog around at work a lot, not the best thing to do right now I guess
> 
> ...



Susie, we don't mean to scare you but if you're having trouble breathing then your cells are starving for oxygen. And while it may get better today, you may have one that doesn't get better on its own. That can be scary -- and dangerous. My adult sister in law nearly died at my apartment because she was so allergic to my cats. Not knowing you, we don't know how severe yours is, if you have asthma at all. But the longer you go with this potential inflammation, the worse it is likely to get, and the harder it will be to treat.

I think calling your doctor tomorrow is an excellent idea. You can talk to the nurse there, and maybe they'll even call in a scrip for a rescue inhaler until you can get in to see them. Good luck, Duckie.



susieQ said:


> I does, but it's bad news as well. I have heard about chronic bronchitis, and it's really not something i want to deal with for the rest of my life.
> 
> fuck.



The good news is that there are very excellent meds to get that inflammation down. Just please.... please... tell me you don't smoke. Because that would be just about the very worst thing you can do if you have asthma and/or chronic bronchitis.


----------



## QtPatooti (Dec 16, 2007)

Sometimes people forget that they will be less help to their jobs if they end up in the hospital for 3, 4, 5 or 6 days getting treated for a much more serious problem that could have been helped by seeing your primary care doctor sooner.

Four hours in your primary care doctors office would be much more helpful to your job then extended stay in a hospital.

I am not a medical professional, but in my experience I have learned that it is better to take care of myself first, so as to not take away much from my job.


----------



## Suze (Dec 16, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Susie, we don't mean to scare you but if you're having trouble breathing then your cells are starving for oxygen. And while it may get better today, you may have one that doesn't get better on its own. That can be scary -- and dangerous. My adult sister in law nearly died at my apartment because she was so allergic to my cats. Not knowing you, we don't know how severe yours is, if you have asthma at all. But the longer you go with this potential inflammation, the worse it is likely to get, and the harder it will be to treat.
> 
> I think calling your doctor tomorrow is an excellent idea. You can talk to the nurse there, and maybe they'll even call in a scrip for a rescue inhaler until you can get in to see them. Good luck, Duckie.
> 
> ...





QtPatooti said:


> Sometimes people forget that they will be less help to their jobs if they end up in the hospital for 3, 4, 5 or 6 days getting treated for a much more serious problem that could have been helped by seeing your primary care doctor sooner.
> 
> Four hours in your primary care doctors office would be much more helpful to your job then extended stay in a hospital.
> 
> I am not a medical professional, but in my experience I have learned that it is better to take care of myself first, so as to not take away much from my job.



^
thats a really good point you have right there. I just feel some sort of responsibility for my co workers. But I guess I don't have no choice than too let them down for 1 day or so...


Vickie, thanks so much! and a big thankx youz to everyone else as well. I guess I just needed someone too kick my butt (into the doctors office that is)

(and I have smoked occasionally, when I'm really stressed:blush:. But I threw my last package in the garbage 6 weeks ago, and haven't touch one of those cancer sticks ever since...)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 16, 2007)

SusieQ,

Where is your exposure to rats coming from? What other animals are you exposed to & when & why?

Moore2me


----------



## Suze (Dec 16, 2007)

moore2me said:


> SusieQ,
> 
> Where is your exposure to rats coming from? What other animals are you exposed to & when & why?
> 
> Moore2me



I was exposed for them last year when I bought 2 of them myself ( I knew I was allergic so that was a really stupid decision. I don't take the best decisions, thats for sure. I had to give them away after 2 weeks, I felt really bad about it)

I have a dog, but he is "allergy friendly" and doesn't moult (is that the right word?).
If I suddenly is starting to react on him, I would be devastated. He's been with me for 9 yrs.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, it's good you decided to dump the rats - do you have any signs of mice in your house? 

(If you have developed an allergic reaction to rodents, it's a good chance that mice running around at night, might aggravate the response as well.) 

As to your dog, is he/she of the size that you can bathe at home? You might try to wash them periodically with a shampoo & rinse that is designed to reduce doggie dander and skin flakes. Sometimes dander causes an allerigic reaction in people as bad or worse than dog hair does. 

(FYI, since you asked, dogs don't molt - dogs shed. Chickens and birds molt.)


----------



## Suze (Dec 16, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Well, it's good you decided to dump the rats - do you have any signs of mice in your house?
> 
> (If you have developed an allergic reaction to rodents, it's a good chance that mice running around at night, might aggravate the response as well.)
> 
> ...



No, i have never seen any "evidence" of mice around her. Thank god!

Lately I have been really sloppy with my dog's baths. I'm going to start doing it more often. If it doesn't helps, it can't do any harm either.

I hour ago i started to sneeze like mad and my neck and eyes itches. I'm really starting to believe this is a combination of things rather than one specific thing, as missaf mentioned.

Lol...*writes down*...dooooogs shed, biiiirds molt.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ick, I had the asthma bronchitis thing  Isn't it horrible? In my case I ignored it as lingering flu and the asthma as just flu symptoms and the after effects of being on planes for something like 70 hours combined. Really dumb and by the time I got to a doctor regular antibiotics did nothing to clear up the infection and my asthma had to be treated with an inhalor, something that's never been needed in the past. 

There were no rats to cause mine, just a lot of stress and jetlag and breathing in other people's germs for weeks on end. It reemerged this winter and I again needed to use an inhalor, something that hasn't happened since I was 6 so maybe that one bout of illness did something to my lungs or immune system? That might be the case for you. I hope you're doing something after all these terrible stories we've posted  if not for you then for your doggy who is far, far too cute to be smelly .


----------



## Suze (Dec 17, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Ick, I had the asthma bronchitis thing  Isn't it horrible? In my case I ignored it as lingering flu and the asthma as just flu symptoms and the after effects of being on planes for something like 70 hours combined. Really dumb and by the time I got to a doctor regular antibiotics did nothing to clear up the infection and my asthma had to be treated with an inhalor, something that's never been needed in the past.
> 
> There were no rats to cause mine, just a lot of stress and jetlag and breathing in other people's germs for weeks on end. It reemerged this winter and I again needed to use an inhalor, something that hasn't happened since I was 6 so maybe that one bout of illness did something to my lungs or immune system? That might be the case for you. I hope you're doing something after all these terrible stories we've posted  *if not for you then for your doggy who is far, far too cute to be smelly* .



Awww...how cute was that? :happy:

Trust me, I'm going to do something about it. I will call my doctor _tomorrow _(yes I know, I know...)

And yes, maybe last winter caused some permanent damage?
I really hope not. 
I was not born asthmatic or with any allergies. But I guess growing up with a LOT of animals triggered it to happen...
Actually, I really appreciate all the "terrible stories" I'm always kind off overwhelmed by all the helpful people her


----------



## Suze (Dec 18, 2007)

I just thought I should close this chapter rolleyes

So..I went to see a doctor today. I couldn't wait any longer since it got worse last night. ( I just had to wait 1 hour or so, yey!) And it was what I suspected, asthma bronchitis. So I've got some meds and an inhalator and its all good. My doctor said it wasn't permanent so that what a relief. I just have to use this for a week or so.
I was too busy breathing so I didn't ask about an allergy tests as well. I think i will see how this goes first....

Thanks again, everyone


----------

